# "Psuedo-ICS" for the Stratosphere - OTA Update coming soon!



## acejavelin

What the heck is "Pseudo-ICS"???

Well, anyway, I am amazed and in awe... the Stratosphere is getting an update!!!

http://www.androidpo...ate-build-ff01/

Let the rush to get back to stock to get the OTA begin!!!









The one thing from ICS I am curious about it getting??? Settings->Apps->All->(Any Bloat)->Disable


----------



## Crystawth

huh... will be interesting to see.


----------



## phillip_viado

so how do i go back to stock so when the update comes i can install it


----------



## acejavelin

And it begins...

Honestly, I would just wait and see what happens... It is possible that the OTA could be captured and turned into a CWM flashable ZIP or into a custom ROM based on the OTA release, so I would actually be patient and if/when the update does come to you, DO NOT ACCEPT IT until it is known how it will effect other stuff.

We don't know how "stock" the phone needs to be, it might as simple as just returning only the recovery to stock (a simple process), or as difficult as returning the phone to 100% stock, which can be done but is a much more drawn out process that possesses the capability of bricking your device if done incorrectly.


----------



## p_025

"Pseudo-ICS"? That is some bull SHIT, man.

Hope this thing comes with an updated RIL. Then we can at least use that.


----------



## snowman110011

Pseudo means fake, pretending to be something its not.... yeah I agree that's Bull $hit l:blink:

Sent from my tweaked SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## daventodd

snowman110011 said:


> Pseudo means fake, pretending to be something its not.... yeah I agree that's Bull $hit l:blink:
> 
> Sent from my tweaked SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


Not ALL bullshit.From the looks, I believe it. Since full ICS wasn't promised, it isn't all that far-fetched. I mean, if I was Verizon and I had a high-selling, 4G phone with plenty of tweak-happy customers, I would try to release some sort-of patch/OTA update to "hush" the want for support.


----------



## snowman110011

daventodd said:


> Not ALL bullshit.From the looks, I believe it. Since full ICS wasn't promised, it isn't all that far-fetched. I mean, if I was Verizon and I had a high-selling, 4G phone with plenty of tweak-happy customers, I would try to release some sort-of patch/OTA update to "hush" the want for support.


Yeah true!!! I mean we could be gettin zip zero nada!!!
Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## Skylinez

Will it have the awesome ICS look ?


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

acejavelin said:


> And it begins...
> 
> Honestly, I would just wait and see what happens... It is possible that the OTA could be captured and turned into a CWM flashable ZIP or into a custom ROM based on the OTA release, so I would actually be patient and if/when the update does come to you, DO NOT ACCEPT IT until it is known how it will effect other stuff.
> 
> We don't know how "stock" the phone needs to be, it might as simple as just returning only the recovery to stock (a simple process), or as difficult as returning the phone to 100% stock, which can be done but is a much more drawn out process that possesses the capability of bricking your device if done incorrectly.


The phone would have to be fully stock with all bloat in tact or else an OTA would not be applied. OTA's check for a lot of different things and if it isn't completely stock, it wil lfail the check and not apply. I hope this update will address the data drops on my wifes phone. But then again, this could just be crap radios in the phone.


----------



## p_025

I'm not saying it's bull shit in that it's not happening, I sure believe this is what Verizon and Samsung are doing. I'm saying it's bull shit because it's absolutely stupid, ICS but not ICS, ridiculous, annoying... Did I miss anything?

Time for the custom ROM people to get on this, Samsung is not helping.


----------



## daventodd

p_025 said:


> I'm not saying it's bull shit in that it's not happening, I sure believe this is what Verizon and Samsung are doing. I'm saying it's bull shit because it's absolutely stupid, ICS but not ICS, ridiculous, annoying... Did I miss anything?
> 
> Time for the custom ROM people to get on this, Samsung is not helping.


Exactly what I was thinking. A custom ROM with the new releases should make dev's lifes a lot easier. If we do get the great ICS look, I may not even consider theming my phone.


----------



## dwitherell

While I never had much of a skillset for this sort of thing, I'll be of limited help unfortunately. My wife has moved on to a different phone, leaving me without access to a strat for tinkering. I might be able to do a little if I got a system dump, but the debugging will be infinitely longer considering I would be completely blind on issues, making it almost not worth the trouble. We shall see I suppose.


----------



## daventodd

dwitherell said:


> While I never had much of a skillset for this sort of thing, I'll be of limited help unfortunately. My wife has moved on to a different phone, leaving me without access to a strat for tinkering. I might be able to do a little if I got a system dump, but the debugging will be infinitely longer considering I would be completely blind on issues, making it almost not worth the trouble. We shall see I suppose.


Well darn. I suppose that (maybe?) a donation pool can be set up, considering there are cheap, used Stratospheres out there. (If someone could help me out with remembering the name of that site. The one where you sell your used smartphone.) Or if stuck with the latter (that being you without the precious Strat), patience shall be one of my many virtues. Either way, I'm glad we finally get a freaking update.


----------



## Skylinez

daventodd said:


> Well darn. I suppose that (maybe?) a donation pool can be set up, considering there are cheap, used Stratospheres out there. (If someone could help me out with remembering the name of that site. The one where you sell your used smartphone.) Or if stuck with the latter (that being you without the precious Strat), patience shall be one of my many virtues. Either way, I'm glad we finally get a freaking update.


I found a Strat for $100 in my area (Massachusetts) on craigslist. I am sure he could get one for that or even cheaper.


----------



## dwitherell

Skylinez said:


> I found a Strat for $100 in my area (Massachusetts) on craigslist. I am sure he could get one for that or even cheaper.


Even a bad ESN one would work fine really. I was bidding on one last night on eBay, but all I ended up doing was driving up the price so I stopped. If I could get one for $50 or less I'd nab it up, but I doubt my wife would appreciate me spending much more than that (doubt she'd even want me spending that much lol). If anyone finds one for around that price either let me know or - if able - buy it and I will buy it off of you.


----------



## Skylinez

Found one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Galaxy-S-Stratosphere-SCH-I405-4GB-bad-esn-/160874249886

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dwitherell

Skylinez said:


> Found one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Galaxy-S-Stratosphere-SCH-I405-4GB-bad-esn-/160874249886
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


LOL - well it's up to $46 already... and it has 6 days left. Thanks for finding it though! Who knows, maybe I'll get lucky


----------



## PowerWolve

Well, my phone is prompting me to update now...from what I've gathered here it is not safe to apply this, correct? I'm anxious, damnit! It's so hard not to just try and see what happens. I welcome any advice on what's the best way to proceed from here.


----------



## Gooberman5000

PowerWolve said:


> Well, my phone is prompting me to update now...from what I've gathered here it is not safe to apply this, correct? I'm anxious, damnit! It's so hard not to just try and see what happens. I welcome any advice on what's the best way to proceed from here.


Give it a shot! We wont mind! lol.. but really though. dont.


----------



## snowman110011

Lol I guess ace was right its gonna b 
A mad dash to get back to stock lol.... can't say I'm not exited too lol
Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## rabidgoldfish

i have root. have not done the custom rom. and only uninstalled a few things. so i did the jump i let the update install. when i came back to my phone. i had a little triangle exclamation point, with the little droid guy on my screen looking back at me... i did a reboot and the phone came back up like always. guess i will wait to see what everyone comes up with...


----------



## Crystawth

my girl's phone is pure stock. I'm applying the update now.


----------



## PowerWolve

Crystawth said:


> my girl's phone is pure stock. I'm applying the update now.


Pure stock should not be an issue. I think what the rest of us are concerned with is trying to update with the root (and custom ROMs) installed. Although I am curious to see what changes have been made, let us know what they've done in this "upgrade" to determine if it's even worth going through with this.


----------



## Crystawth

well..... they changed the lock screen, and the menus have a green fade gradient when you overscroll........ haven't noticed much else yet...

Firmware version 2.3.6
Baseband version i405.05 V.FF1 SCH-I405.FF1
Kernel Version 2.6.35.7-FF1
Build number SCH-I405.FF1

edit, don't notice too much as far as looks go. maybe most of the changes were under the hood. don't know. Dwitherell, i'll do a system dump for you if you could tell me how lol.


----------



## brickbeats

My wife's rooted phone won't install the update. Any suggestions?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crystawth

the alarm screen is changed... just looks different when the alarm goes off. i believe the look when you recieve a call is changed too.. haven't tested that yet...


----------



## Crystawth

brickbeats said:


> My wife's rooted phone won't install the update. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


you would have to revert to stock, non rooted in order to install the update im sure.


----------



## snowman110011

I went ahead an reverted back to stock no root no shit it suxs I hope I get the update soon.... can't beileve this is the same phone without tweaked

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## p_025

Crystawth said:


> My wife's rooted phone won't install the update. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


you would have to revert to stock, non rooted in order to install the update im sure.
[/quote]
Hey brickbeats, before you go reverting to stock to apply the update, could you see if you can upload the update.zip anywhere? I think it'll be in /cache, but I'm not sure.


----------



## daventodd

Well, atm I am without my phone, as I am waiting on a replacement because of a theft. >.< In the meantime, can someone throw together a quick tutorial on getting to pure, non-rooted stock from Tweaked v2.2? I would VERY much appreciate it


----------



## snowman110011

daventodd said:


> Well, atm I am without my phone, as I am waiting on a replacement because of a theft. >.< In the meantime, can someone throw together a quick tutorial on getting to pure, non-rooted stock from Tweaked v2.2? I would VERY much appreciate it


I used this method... http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31850-how-tonoob-friendly-guidegetting-your-stratosphere-back-to-stock-for-warranty-replacementrepair/ 
It worked very well took less than 15 MIN...
Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## dwitherell

The update.zip will be in /cache - and PM me and I'll walk through the steps of getting a /system dump. I am unsure how much I'll be able to do really while blind, but I can at least get some things started.


----------



## acejavelin

PowerWolve said:


> Well, my phone is prompting me to update now...from what I've gathered here it is not safe to apply this, correct? I'm anxious, damnit! It's so hard not to just try and see what happens. I welcome any advice on what's the best way to proceed from here.


If you are stock, not ROM'd, custom kernel, or with CWM Recovery, go for it... If you are running any ROM, custom kernel, or CWM then DO NOT UPDATE!!!

EDIT: Wow, that is rolling out fast! Should have read rest of thread before I replied... Hope you guys have fun, when ICS rolled out for the Rezound I can't tell you how many people I had to help (and am still helping!) to make things right.

My suggestion to everyone is simple, if you apply the update and it goes through fine... DO A FACTORY RESET!!!


----------



## p_025

Even if I go to system update (on EH2) it says my phone is up-to-date, which is a pile of CRAP. Has anyone captured the update.zip yet?


----------



## acejavelin

p_025 said:


> Even if I go to system update (on EH2) it says my phone is up-to-date, which is a pile of CRAP. Has anyone captured the update.zip yet?


Remember that OTA updates are usually phased releases, everyone doesn't get it at once or it would overload the servers... the Rezounds ICS update dropped August 1st, but there are still people who haven't gotten the update yet as of today even with manually checking! Patience, it might take a while.


----------



## snowman110011

p_025 said:


> Even if I go to system update (on EH2) it says my phone is up-to-date, which is a pile of CRAP. Has anyone captured the update.zip yet?


 Same here hopefully we don't have to wait long....

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## p_025

acejavelin said:


> Remember that OTA updates are usually phased releases, everyone doesn't get it at once or it would overload the servers... the Rezounds ICS update dropped August 1st, but there are still people who haven't gotten the update yet as of today even with manually checking! Patience, it might take a while.


Be that as it may, it would relieve their servers a bit if the update was uploaded to an external server (like MediaFire) right? Nah it's fine, if someone uploads it, great, I'll install it. But if I have to wait for Verizon to get to my neck of the woods, so be it. I'm just hoping someone will do me a favor.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

I'm seriously shocked that no1 has simple posted the update.zip haha.


----------



## acejavelin

p_025 said:


> Be that as it may, it would relieve their servers a bit if the update was uploaded to an external server (like MediaFire) right? Nah it's fine, if someone uploads it, great, I'll install it. But if I have to wait for Verizon to get to my neck of the woods, so be it. I'm just hoping someone will do me a favor.


Indeed... with most phones the update is usually available to download somewhere else within hours of when the OTA first releases, but the Stratosphere is not like most phones, it's more... ummm... let's just say "unique".


----------



## Crystawth

i'm eager to see if this update makes the phone hotboot while in a call thing go away.... =) that one thing alone, ticks me off badly


----------



## Crystawth

JuggalotusHeat said:


> I'm seriously shocked that no1 has simple posted the update.zip haha.


can a non rooted phone even access /cache?


----------



## dwitherell

Crystawth said:


> can a non rooted phone even access /cache?


I'm pretty sure you can adb pull from /cache without being rooted.


----------



## Cannon_Fodder

I, too, am one of those concerned with a rooted update.

Question: would I just use CWM to install from the "update.zip" option or would I have to drop to stock before loading the update.zip?

Is there a fix to turn off the update NAO prompt? I'm pretty pleased with Tweaked 2.0.


----------



## dcooterfrog

ok here is the zip off my cache on my public drop box https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5271399/8de2927289d7.update_SCH-I405_EI2_to_FF1f.zip

o tried to update it and of course it did tn work because the asserts in the update script failed. (i am on tweaked, so I expected it to fail)

but of course if someone edits the update scritpe to remove the asserts it will actually get to the patch part.

so here is what i wink you wound need to do to make this work properly.
make an update script that did the following. 
--put the needed original (to be patched) files into the right places, t
--then apply the patches part and then run the rest of the script. 
--I would also remove some other parts like don't replace the recovery etc.

I am not programmer so itws above my skill set.


----------



## acejavelin

Crystawth said:


> i'm eager to see if this update makes the phone hotboot while in a call thing go away.... =) that one thing alone, ticks me off badly


This was the problem that moved me away from the Stratosphere and into something else, I tried different kernels, ROMs, tweaks, and all sorts of stuff to get around but everything failed... I finally came to the conclusion it was a hardware issue and got a replacement, hope you have better luck with it, but I have a sneaking suspicion that you will find the new update will not fix the issue since there is no mention of anything related to that in the "features and improvements" list for this software.


----------



## acejavelin

dcooterfrog said:


> ok here is the zip off my cache on my public drop box https://dl.dropbox.c...EI2_to_FF1f.zip
> 
> o tried to update it and of course it did tn work because the asserts in the update script failed. (i am on tweaked, so I expected it to fail)
> 
> but of course if someone edits the update scritpe to remove the asserts it will actually get to the patch part.
> 
> so here is what i wink you wound need to do to make this work properly.
> make an update script that did the following.
> --put the needed original (to be patched) files into the right places, t
> --then apply the patches part and then run the rest of the script.
> --I would also remove some other parts like don't replace the recovery etc.
> 
> I am not programmer so itws above my skill set.


Hmmm... interesting, the internal files are dated 6/22/2011, although this doesn't really mean anything. So this takes the Strat to Android 2.3.6, and although only a handful of things are new or completely changed plus new recovery, new radios, and new version of Flash. Almost every single apk and odex file in the stock ROM seems to be getting touched with a patch though...

Long and short, although I could be wrong I don't think just tweaking the script to skip the checks will get this installed... maybe someone with some more knowledge on this can correct me, but I am thinking in order to successfully apply this update you will need to revert to 100% stock.


----------



## snowman110011

My current kernel is eh2, the update says e12 - ff1 I tried to update from stock recovery and it failed........ I'm assuming its the kernel version any ideas>>>>


----------



## p_025

Yeah, the thread for reverting to "stock" actually provides the EH2 ROM. How big of a problem is this?


----------



## dcooterfrog

acejavelin said:


> Long and short, although I could be wrong I don't think just tweaking the script to skip the checks will get this installed... maybe someone with some more knowledge on this can correct me, but I am thinking in order to successfully apply this update you will need to revert to 100% stock.


no skipping ht checks will not do it all. the patched files will need the original files put in place before the patch.
then patch, I may just pul the NEW apps and see if they are worht using (flash etc)


----------



## brickbeats

After a failed attempt to update my wife's phone, i restored her to st ock eh2 via heimdall (which i hate). Now it says her phone is up to date, and won't download the update

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acejavelin

I thought this one (http://rootzwiki.com...lacementrepair/) got you back to EI2 stock... Is that incorrect?


----------



## snowman110011

The Stock E12 recovery Is In a thread on here by demoMan but i cant get it to flash i get device detected go to next step and it says failed to open file zimage prob something simple im missing


----------



## snowman110011

acejavelin said:


> I thought this one (http://rootzwiki.com...lacementrepair/) got you back to EI2 stock... Is that incorrect?


Yeah that one took me to EH2


----------



## acejavelin

snowman110011 said:


> The Stock E12 recovery Is In a thread on here by demoMan but i cant get it to flash i get device detected go to next step and it says failed to open file zimage prob something simple im missing


Did you verify the MD5 of the file? I just downloaded it from the DropBox link and tested it, seems OK but I don't have a Strat anymore to test with.


----------



## snowman110011

acejavelin said:


> Did you verify the MD5 of the file? I just downloaded it from the DropBox link and tested it, seems OK but I don't have a Strat anymore to test with.


Im ReDownloading it now Gonna try again


----------



## brickbeats

can't we just the ei2 stock rooted rom if that is what is needed to get the update? I used to get updates on my fassy to install with it rooted back in the day...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acejavelin

brickbeats said:


> can't we just the ei2 stock rooted rom if that is what is needed to get the update? I used to get updates on my fassy to install with it rooted back in the day...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I assume you are referring to this: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15848-ei2stockodincwmfull-deodexed-rooted-stock/

The answer is maybe, the root part should be irrelevant as long as the other stuff is in place... the stock recovery _might_ be an issue, but I have a fix for that here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/95033600/StratEI2StockRecovery.zip it will return your phone to having stock IE2 recovery.

So, you could try downloading the CWM ROM image from the above thread by Dwitherall, flash and verify all is good, then download the stock recovery from my dropbox link above and flash it via CWM recovery and then reboot, and CWM will be gone and you will be running a stock, IE2 rooted device with stock recovery and kernel.


----------



## snowman110011

I cannot get anything to work im stuck on EH2 would this have anything to do with it ([background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]You will not fully restore back to EI2 if you have flash either EH2 or EK1. Namely this effects the radio in use.)[/background]


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

dwitherell said:


> I'm pretty sure you can adb pull from /cache without being rooted.


even if it is rooted we can still have someone check for the update, full it down and post it here. I think everyone thinks if they are rooted and download it, they will brick. Such is not the case because it will download it and then prompt you to install and reboot. I know you know this but I'm hoping someone can just post the friggin thing already lol


----------



## acejavelin

JuggalotusHeat said:


> even if it is rooted we can still have someone check for the update, full it down and post it here. I think everyone thinks if they are rooted and download it, they will brick. Such is not the case because it will download it and then prompt you to install and reboot. I know you know this but I'm hoping someone can just post the friggin thing already lol


They did already... go back a page or two and see post #45 of this thread by dcooterfrog


----------



## snowman110011

I Managed to get CWM Recovery Back On my Phone, I was still on EH2 kernel it wouldn't Flash the E12... luckily I had made a nandroid backup b4 all this and i am back on E12 .....I flashed The Stock E12 Deodexed and used the stock recovery Ace posted a while ago.... After booting back into the stock recovey on the E12 Stock Deodexed rom tried to flash the update.zip and it fails...


----------



## acejavelin

snowman110011 said:


> I Managed to get CWM Recovery Back On my Phone, I was still on EH2 kernel it wouldn't Flash the E12... luckily I had made a nandroid backup b4 all this and i am back on E12 .....I flashed The Stock E12 Deodexed and used the stock recovery Ace posted a while ago.... I have 2 let my bat charge a lil i keep gettin the low battery alert in recovery as soon as it charges a lil im goin to try to flash the update and let ya know what happens next lol Hope no one else has this Prob..........


Good luck! My only concern with that ROM is it is Deodexed, which means among other things that all the .odex files have been removed and I believe their are patches to those files in the update file, so the update may very well fail... but if you can get to that point you will be well enough ahead to get there and may only need to use Heimdall to reflash *systemfs.rfs* from DemoMan's Stock IE2 thread via 'heimdall flash --factoryfs systemfs.rfs"


----------



## snowman110011

acejavelin said:


> Good luck! My only concern with that ROM is it is Deodexed, which means among other things that all the .odex files have been removed and I believe their are patches to those files in the update file, so the update may very well fail... but if you can get to that point you will be well enough ahead to get there and may only need to use Heimdall to reflash *systemfs.rfs* from DemoMan's Stock IE2 thread via 'heimdall flash --factoryfs systemfs.rfs"


That's exactly what I did I'm 100% stock e12 no root no shit lol

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

acejavelin said:


> They did already... go back a page or two and see post #45 of this thread by dcooterfrog


thanks







) missed the post.


----------



## brickbeats

snowman110011 said:


> That's exactly what I did I'm 100% stock e12 no root no shit lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


Same here...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snowman110011

Well trying to flash the update.zip on stock recovery failed again this time being on stock e12 rom.... guess I'm gonna have 2 wait for the ota to get to my phone...

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## snowman110011

I have noticed my baseband version is eh2, its suppose to b e12 my modem is stuck on eh2 and thers no fix that I could find... hope no one else has done this.....

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dalladubb

So, looking around the update I see we get a new bootloader. Can anybody confirm if it's locked or not? I really honestly don't want to go back to stock and install an update that breaks my root likely permanently (due to lack of devs on this phone). If dwitherall gets a strat for deving on he'd be able to tell us everything.


----------



## selyb

This is almost the worst news I could have hoped for. I give up on this phone. I will 'upgrade' as soon as I get the chance.


----------



## acejavelin

selyb said:


> This is almost the worst news I could have hoped for. I give up on this phone. I will 'upgrade' as soon as I get the chance.


Why do you say that? The update looks decent, just gonna take a little bit of time to see how everything pans out.


----------



## Dalladubb

From What I can see there doesn't seem to be a telephony update. The telephony contains the RIL, if we had an update to that we'd have a compiled module and it would make ROM's like CM7 possible as it would be able to be ported around.


----------



## snowman110011

Anyone have any ideas for gettin the baseband version back to eI2....

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## selyb

acejavelin said:


> Anyone have any ideas for gettin the baseband version back to eI2....


No because we have no RIL file to flash to the phone. We have no way to pull the RIL from the flash (when we try, it just dumps a bunch of 1's).

_Edit:_ Just had a look at the update script. It updates lte_modem but the one we need is cp_modem. Also, I don't remember who said it but he was right that this update will only work on a stock EI2 because it checks every system file and patches changes instead of copying whole files. The only way to get a full image is to grab one from an updated flash. It would be easy to remove the lines in the script that update boot (IPL+PBL) and recovery. I wonder what changes were made to the boot?


----------



## snowman110011

Bummer I've had it with this phone I'm gonna drink a few beers and relax a while I'm gonna replace this one asap!!1

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## daventodd

Well, got my stolen phone back (I hate to say this, but it was actually an Asian that took it >.>). Annndd, I don't know how I feel about the update. I've heard from other forums that RIL's could be extracted from the update but as Selyb said, it updated lte_modem instead of cp_modem (which we need). Soooo, I haven't gotten the update yet, but I am patiently waiting.


----------



## Skylinez

If anyone is looking to get a better phone and has the ability to upgrade. I was in a Best Buy in Massachusetts that had a Verizon GNex free with upgrade. Don't know if this is only for where I live or not. I am stuck with this phone til about june 2013, so I hope some nice stuff comes out for it.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## selyb

Skylinez said:


> If anyone is looking to get a better phone and has the ability to upgrade. I was in a Best Buy in Massachusetts that had a Verizon GNex free with upgrade. Don't know if this is only for where I live or not. I am stuck with this phone til about june 2013, so I hope some nice stuff comes out for it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, but you have to 'upgrade' to a Share Everything plan >=-/


----------



## brickbeats

will having the i405 source code help since its available?


----------



## briansurg

Is there any way to get rid of the annoying constant notification and status bar icon? I don't plan to update as long as there seem to be problems, and the reminders are annoying as well as taking up space. Thanks.


----------



## p_025

Would it work if someone provided a nandroid backup of /system from the new update?/system contains no personal information, does it?


----------



## brickbeats

p_025 said:


> Would it work if someone provided a nandroid backup of /system from the new update?/system contains no personal information, does it?


i think it would work. Can you provide it??


----------



## snowman110011

I hope the best for all stratosphere users!!! I cursed my last word at mine and just walked out of VZW with a Galaxy Nexus....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## aosp

snowman110011 said:


> I hope the best for all stratosphere users!!! I cursed my last word at mine and just walked out of VZW with a Galaxy Nexus....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Same here!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## p_025

brickbeats said:


> i think it would work. Can you provide it??


Wish I could, but I'm on EH2. Though my mom has a Strat too, and it should be fully stock (I rooted my dad's for him, lol). I'll see if I can convince her to let me tinker with it. Could be a few days or even a week or two until that pans out, though. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

Yeah... This phone is garbage... Only paid 100 for it... So I will keep it in the drawer and get my wife a new phone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556

I got the .zip from my moms phone... she is on TS 1.4 ill post in a sec

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## kevincat3556

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3274368/8de2927289d7.update_SCH-I405_EI2_to_FF1f.zip

TADA!


----------



## brickbeats

kevincat3556 said:


> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3274368/8de2927289d7.update_SCH-I405_EI2_to_FF1f.zip
> 
> TADA!


We had that zip, we need a nandroid backup of the updated system...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevincat3556

brickbeats said:


> We had that zip, we need a nandroid backup of the updated system...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


sorry. lol. im trying to get my stock recovery on here again so it will flash


----------



## Skylinez

I am still on gingerbread 2.3.5 with Tweaked 2.1. Should I just wait to update or is it worth it?


----------



## selyb

p_025 said:


> Would it work if someone provided a nandroid backup of /system from the new update?/system contains no personal information, does it?


The only hope for your phone is if we got our hands on the EI2 RIL. Since EI2 /system doesn't work with the EH2 RIL, I doubt that the FF1 /system will work with it either. You could try, shouldn't hurt anything. Also, /system is not enough, we need a dump of the boot and lte_modem partitions.


----------



## p_025

selyb said:


> The only hope for your phone is if we got our hands on the EI2 RIL. Since EI2 /system doesn't work with the EH2 RIL, I doubt that the FF1 /system will work with it either. You could try, shouldn't hurt anything. Also, /system is not enough, we need a dump of the boot and lte_modem partitions.


Can CWM do this?


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

kevincat3556 said:


> sorry. lol. im trying to get my stock recovery on here again so it will flash


Are you on ei2? If not it isn't gonna flash... What we need is the modems from ei2 so we can flash up.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## hking0036

Ive flashed the Stock Recovery, rebooting to recovery mode w/ zip on sd card, fingers crossed








got an "assert failed" error. meaning..?


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

hking0036 said:


> Ive flashed the Stock Recovery, rebooting to recovery mode w/ zip on sd card, fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got an "assert failed" error. meaning..?


Well it failed. Go to About Phone - Status and check all of your versions. Changes are you arent on full stock or have mismatched radios and kernel.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

If you guys use http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22379-rom-stock-ei2-recovery/ it will get you back to E12 (or whatever the hell it is) EXCEPT it doesn't flash the modem files. Can someone provide the stock E12 modems? If we can get that, then we can all apply the update.


----------



## brickbeats

What if we renamed the baseband version in the buildprop?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

brickbeats said:


> What if we renamed the baseband version in the buildprop?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


worth a shot but I would think it does more of a check then just looking at the build.prop. What's the official name of the e12 radios?


----------



## selyb

p_025 said:


> Can CWM do this?


I believe so. If you upload it, I can tell you what you have.


----------



## hwertz

guess what, gents? I'm rooted but otherwise on stock EI2. Does Heimdall pull radios successfully? Also, do the newer radios fix anything (such as the ridiculous quantities of LTE disconnects?) I'm hopeful since the update on at least one of the other LTE/CDMA Samsungs apparently helped immensely.


----------



## caveman90

acejavelin said:


> I assume you are referring to this: http://rootzwiki.com...d-rooted-stock/
> 
> The answer is maybe, the root part should be irrelevant as long as the other stuff is in place... the stock recovery _might_ be an issue, but I have a fix for that here: http://dl.dropbox.co...ockRecovery.zip it will return your phone to having stock IE2 recovery.
> 
> So, you could try downloading the CWM ROM image from the above thread by Dwitherall, flash and verify all is good, then download the stock recovery from my dropbox link above and flash it via CWM recovery and then reboot, and CWM will be gone and you will be running a stock, IE2 rooted device with stock recovery and kernel.


I am running tweaked 2.2 with 0714 strat kernal by bag. has anybody verified if this method would work and would anybody be willing to put together a noob guide for this process. And more importantly is this update even worth it and can we avoid it.


----------



## selyb

hwertz said:


> guess what, gents? I'm rooted but otherwise on stock EI2. Does Heimdall pull radios successfully? Also, do the newer radios fix anything (such as the ridiculous quantities of LTE disconnects?) I'm hopeful since the update on at least one of the other LTE/CDMA Samsungs apparently helped immensely.


There is currently no known way to pull the radio. When we try, it is all 1's instead of the real data.


----------



## miheckman

Does anyone know when this is going to be puched out or where i can download it from and how to install it

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hwertz

Hmm, that is a shame.

Anyway, here is what I did to successfully update. I used the first file listed in the [ROM] Stock EI2 recovery thread to de-root and such. I did run each flash portion individually as someone a bit down the thread suggested, otherwise heimdall flashed the kernel then quit. Of course I used Linux not Windows so I saved about 15 steps of dicking around with drivers.. When running the update I got an assert failed("BML:Bootfew digits):hexsame few digits):hex"). It turns out this kernel has a bit of "junk" truncated off the end. I then found (on page 2 of that same thread) a link to StratEI2StockRecovery.zip . The instructions said to go through CWM, but I already didn't have CWM. The stock recovery would not flash it because it's unsigned. So I unzipped it and used heimdall to flash the zImage ("heimdall flash --kernel zImage). Despite the complaint being about "BML:Boot", this few hundred byte larger kernel actually solved things nicely.

Regarding the radios -- so, I saw in the script there is a reference to "samsung.update_cp_modem" (along with the LTE modem being patched like a standard file, except the "file name" is BML:ltemodem.) My understanding is the LTE mdoem might not be as hard to retrieve (and it must be retrievable, because there are what I am quite sure are pre- and post-patch checksums.) The cp_modem is really using an update method that just writes some patches out directly to the source? (As opposed to most patch systems, which read out the original, patching as it goes, *then* overwrites the original... or in Android's case, possibly aborts instead if the checksums don't match.) Oddly I did not find ANY reference to "update_cp_modem" anywhere in the updater except the update script itself.


----------



## hking0036

caveman90 said:


> I am running tweaked 2.2 with 0714 strat kernal by bag. has anybody verified if this method would work and would anybody be willing to put together a noob guide for this process. And more importantly is this update even worth it and can we avoid it.


1. it doesnt work, thats what were trying to do, 2. not if it doesnt work, 3. decide yourself, look at the page for the features.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## miheckman

Does anyone have the files needed to flaah the new ota update or do i have to wait till my phone tells me about it

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## selyb

hwertz said:


> Regarding the radios -- so, I saw in the script there is a reference to "samsung.update_cp_modem" (along with the LTE modem being patched like a standard file, except the "file name" is BML:ltemodem.) My understanding is the LTE mdoem might not be as hard to retrieve (and it must be retrievable, because there are what I am quite sure are pre- and post-patch checksums.) The cp_modem is really using an update method that just writes some patches out directly to the source? (As opposed to most patch systems, which read out the original, patching as it goes, *then* overwrites the original... or in Android's case, possibly aborts instead if the checksums don't match.) Oddly I did not find ANY reference to "update_cp_modem" anywhere in the updater except the update script itself.


You just made me feel like a total idiot. I seroiusly looked through the update script and *never* saw the update for cp_modem. This may very well be what the couple EH2 users need!


----------



## hwertz

yes the update .zip is on like page 3 or 4 of this thread. i went into recovery (reboot, hold down power and both volume keys.) hitvolume up to continue, try flashing it. hit the menu key during the flash to show progress (otherwise if it fails it looks like the phone has just locked up.) You *must* be stock or you will get an assertion error (i.e. you won't brick it or anything but you also won't be updated.) Almost all the updates are binary patches rather than fully updated files, which is why you must have the originals.

Is it worth it? I'd say YES. The changed lock screen and little green flare when you hit the end of a listg are no big deal. BUT, my LTE seems stable; I fired up foxfi to stress test it (certain use patterns used to make the 4G and even 3G drop repeatedly). Stable!! Didn't notice a speed boost or anything but speeds are already far better than a kick in the nuts. Also, the wifi symbol looks the same idle, but now shows traffic arrows when wifi traffic is flowng. Nice. It may be a bit faster -- doing android development i found 2.3.5 (both on the strat and the droid 2 global) would incorrectly fire the out of memory killer when there was 100s of MB of RAM free. So background tasks would get killed, then (since there was tons of free RAM) they'd get restarted, wasting cpu time. 2.3.6 is supposed to fix this.

If your intermediate radio already fixed the LTE? Don't angst about your inability to upgrade.

regarding cp_modem... i don't know. It's odd, i ran grep over the whole 200+MB looking for cp_modem and no mention except that script. either it's obfuscated or already installed on the pre-update phone. I don't have busybox on the phone now (or root 8-( ) so I haven't grepped through the phone filesystem yet.


----------



## brickbeats

selyb said:


> You just made me feel like a total idiot. I seroiusly looked through the update script and *never* saw the update for cp_modem. This may very well be what the couple EH2 users need!


Thanks in advance for you devs taking interest in this situaton. I am one of the ones who flashed EH2 thinking it was cool and now am stuck "Un-Updateable".


----------



## selyb

hwertz said:


> regarding cp_modem... i don't know. It's odd, i ran grep over the whole 200+MB looking for cp_modem and no mention except that script. either it's obfuscated or already installed on the pre-update phone. I don't have busybox on the phone now (or root 8-( ) so I haven't grepped through the phone filesystem yet.


obfuscated is right. You can dd any of the blocks including bml13 (cp_modem.bin) but it copies 512KB of 1's

I can't find any info about the command "samsung.update_cp_modem" but the file is just a patch. The cp_modem included in the EH2 odin is a 3.58MB img. The patch to FF1 is only 561KB


----------



## dxander1337

I created an account here JUST to post on this issue. (I've been a long time lurker) I had my strat on tweaked 2.2, But returned it to stock, so I AM on eh2. But I just reflashed using the command "heimdall flash --factoryfs systemfs.rfs" And As soon as my strat rebooted, I got the option for the OTA update. My battery is at 5% right now, so i cant update ATM, but as soon as my phone charges, I will attempt to update, and see what happens. If it works, then eh2 users will have to reflash just systemfs.rfs from http://rootzwiki.com...k-ei2-recovery/ to be able to apply the update.

EDIT: Didnt work. Restarted half way through the update, then the option to update OTA Disappeared.


----------



## hwertz

dxander1337 said:


> I created an account here JUST to post on this issue. (I've been a long time lurker) I had my strat on tweaked 2.2, But returned it to stock, so I AM on eh2. But I just reflashed using the command "heimdall flash --factoryfs systemfs.rfs" And As soon as my strat rebooted, I got the option for the OTA update. My battery is at 5% right now, so i cant update ATM, but as soon as my phone charges, I will attempt to update, and see what happens. If it works, then eh2 users will have to reflash just systemfs.rfs from http://rootzwiki.com...k-ei2-recovery/ to be able to apply the update.
> 
> EDIT: Didnt work. Restarted half way through the update, then the option to update OTA Disappeared.


 Yeah. if you flash it with recovery it dumps some info as it goes. probably either would give an assert checking the lte radio or bootloader. i suppose it's possible upgrading lte radio and leaving cp at eh2 "could" work. i assume if it didn't work you'd probably just have no phone service and could flash the older radio back in.

--
Two other changes I noticed, 1) about->status now shows 1x, evdo, and lte signal strength. evdo shows as -113 since i assume it'd be turned off until 4g is out of range. 2) the browser doesn't show html off the sd card. i read my scifi in firefox now.


----------



## PowerWolve

I'm having a damn hard time finding the list of changes made in this update, can someone please smack me in the back of the head and hand it to me since I can't seem to find it?


----------



## acejavelin

PowerWolve said:


> I'm having a damn hard time finding the list of changes made in this update, can someone please smack me in the back of the head and hand it to me since I can't seem to find it?


Not a true change log, haven't seen on of those yet, but the link in the first posting of this thread has some details: http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/08/27/samsung-stratosphere-on-verizon-slated-to-get-a-pseudo-ics-update-build-ff01/


----------



## dxander1337

PowerWolve said:


> I'm having a damn hard time finding the list of changes made in this update, can someone please smack me in the back of the head and hand it to me since I can't seem to find it?


http://support.verizonwireless.com/pdf/system_update/statosphere.pdf
That is the only reference i can find, straight from the verizon wireless web page.


----------



## miheckman

I am stock just need update file is it in this thred

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gus807

just updated with zip file from thread. Not too impressed so far.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

miheckman said:


> I am stock just need update file is it in this thred
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


Here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3274368/8de2927289d7.update_SCH-I405_EI2_to_FF1f.zip


----------



## Dacooter

> Here: http://dl.dropbox.co...EI2_to_FF1f.zip


Hey, Will this work from Tweaked 2.2? Also Does anyone have a rooted and deodexed version?


----------



## miheckman

just so i am understanding this is i download the file about boot into recovery and run the update.zip file i will be ok


----------



## dusttones

miheckman said:


> just so i am understanding this is i download the file about boot into recovery and run the update.zip file i will be ok


Just tried it - does not work. Looks like will have to fully unroot device. I'm struggling getting heimdall to work on my work PC - will try when on my own PC.

E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
(Status 7)


----------



## miheckman

I am not rooted

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daventodd

If you go back to full stock, is it possible to just flash CWM Recovery and ROM the phone again? I understand the "modems" were changed but is there anyway to get rooted with the update?


----------



## dxander1337

Is there any way that someone can just tear apart the update, and give us a modded update.zip that bypasses the check and doesnt install the new modem firmware? Or could it be integrated into tweakstock or something? Are all of the .APK files not in the update itself?


----------



## hking0036

daventodd said:


> If you go back to full stock, is it possible to just flash CWM Recovery and ROM the phone again? I understand the "modems" were changed but is there anyway to get rooted with the update?


you can root after the update, but the hard part is w/o the modem files, if you rom'd or flashed a kernel, it is nigh impossible to actually open and flash the patch. You can rom the phone again after flashing stock, but you would have to re-flash back to get the ota update, (if you could even flash it).

Sent from my SCH-I405 using RootzWiki


----------



## acejavelin

Dacooter said:


> Hey, Will this work from Tweaked 2.2? Also Does anyone have a rooted and deodexed version?


No, not yet.


----------



## dwitherell

I'll see if I can get something out there soon for those with the modem issue. I've been bidding like crazy on eBay for a strat but I can't rationalize spending more than $50 on it given the state of my financial affairs. The one I'm winning ends today, so I could have a phone by the weekend/early next week. Once I have my hands on a phone it won't take long at all to get a stock rooted option out there for folks. Here's hoping I win this one


----------



## snowman110011

dwitherell said:


> I'll see if I can get something out there soon for those with the modem issue. I've been bidding like crazy on eBay for a strat but I can't rationalize spending more than $50 on it given the state of my financial affairs. The one I'm winning ends today, so I could have a phone by the weekend/early next week. Once I have my hands on a phone it won't take long at all to get a stock rooted option out there for folks. Here's hoping I win this one


Good luck I hope you get it!!!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ohyeah

dwitherell said:


> I'll see if I can get something out there soon for those with the modem issue. I've been bidding like crazy on eBay for a strat but I can't rationalize spending more than $50 on it given the state of my financial affairs. The one I'm winning ends today, so I could have a phone by the weekend/early next week. Once I have my hands on a phone it won't take long at all to get a stock rooted option out there for folks. Here's hoping I win this one


I gotten by well w/ tweaked 2.1. It's only fitting I give a little back. you have donation.


----------



## dwitherell

It's in my signature - and thanks!

If you like what I've done... I like sammiches so feel free to *buy me one*!


----------



## rabidgoldfish

so if all i have done is remove some apps that came with the Phone never flashed the kernal or rom . can i unroot my phone and boot in to stock recovery and flash the update?


----------



## acejavelin

rabidgoldfish said:


> so if all i have done is remove some apps that came with the Phone never flashed the kernal or rom . can i unroot my phone and boot in to stock recovery and flash the update?


Nope... Well, not likely anyway, the update touches almost every single file in the stock device, including odex files and bloatware, and if any of them is missing, the whole update fails


----------



## theunderfighter

Dalladubb said:


> So, looking around the update I see we get a new bootloader. Can anybody confirm if it's locked or not? I really honestly don't want to go back to stock and install an update that breaks my root likely permanently (due to lack of devs on this phone). If dwitherall gets a strat for deving on he'd be able to tell us everything.


I'm not gonna read this whole thread, but for what it's worth... I got my fresh replacement phone in a week ago and did the update without thinking. Since then, I've rooted and flashed the phone back and forth a couple times with no problems. That's all I can add, dunno if anyone else has already said it.


----------



## theunderfighter

dwitherell said:


> I'll see if I can get something out there soon for those with the modem issue. I've been bidding like crazy on eBay for a strat but I can't rationalize spending more than $50 on it given the state of my financial affairs. The one I'm winning ends today, so I could have a phone by the weekend/early next week. Once I have my hands on a phone it won't take long at all to get a stock rooted option out there for folks. Here's hoping I win this one


Keep us updated! I'm willing to donate a little to help alleviate the pain if you win the auction


----------



## dwitherell

Update - looks like I won  I'm hopeful that the condition of the phone isn't too terrible (broken screen), but I couldn't argue with $32. Expected delivery is 9/8, but it's USPS so we shall see lol.


----------



## dhchiang

dwitherell,
Thanks for actually even trying to do this! You got a subway sandwich on me! I rooted, and unrooted, i think... and applied update... no changes observed after update... So for those of you wondering what will happen after unroot. I used..http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20238-guide-how-to-un-root-the-stratosphere/ but i am sure I messed up doing it. forgot to delete superuser.apk... anyway, phone works, but no update. still el2.


----------



## rabidgoldfish

Ok i flashed the stock recovery on the phone last night. then the magical system update fairy came by again last night and had the update just waiting there for me. so i made it to the new system update. now my question is can i use dwitherell's simple guide to rooting the stratosphere to re-root my strat?


----------



## acejavelin

rabidgoldfish said:


> Ok i flashed the stock recovery on the phone last night. then the magical system update fairy came by again last night and had the update just waiting there for me. so i made it to the new system update. now my question is can i use dwitherell's simple guide to rooting the stratosphere to re-root my strat?


Simple answer... yes.


----------



## rabidgoldfish

everytime i use that simple guide i get a "recovery" verification failed.


----------



## acejavelin

rabidgoldfish said:


> everytime i use that simple guide i get a "recovery" verification failed.


Any you followed the instructions in Dwitherell's thread EXACTLY, same ODIN version (1.83) and everything? Hmmm... I had seen mention of several people saying they were able to flash CWM in ODIN with no problems on the new update on a few different forums, that is why I answered with a yes but I do not own the device anymore.

You could try flashing CWM Recovery via Heimdall instead, use these instructions: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11949-recovery-clockworkmod-recovery-v-5027/ then pickup in Dwitherell's thread between step 9&10.


----------



## dxander1337

acejavelin said:


> Any you followed the instructions in Dwitherell's thread EXACTLY, same ODIN version (1.83) and everything? Hmmm... I had seen mention of several people saying they were able to flash CWM in ODIN with no problems on the new update on a few different forums, that is why I answered with a yes but I do not own the device anymore.
> 
> You could try flashing CWM Recovery via Heimdall instead, use these instructions: http://rootzwiki.com...ecovery-v-5027/ then pickup in Dwitherell's thread between step 9&10.


Be sure to use version 1.3.1, and NOT version 1.3.2 of Heimdall. 1.3.2 doesnt play nice with the strat for most people.


----------



## caveman90

rabidgoldfish said:


> Ok i flashed the stock recovery on the phone last night. then the magical system update fairy came by again last night and had the update just waiting there for me. so i made it to the new system update. now my question is can i use dwitherell's simple guide to rooting the stratosphere to re-root my strat?


Just curious here, would you mind sharing with us what rom and kernal you were on before you did this and possibly give a step by step of how you got back to stock to allow the update to work. I am a noob, and am currently on tweaked 2.2 with 0714 kernal for strat by bag. I have just been kinda waiting around to see some success stories before I do anything. I just wanna make sure i understand where i am headed before i take off.


----------



## tufur

After 7 tries, I finially got CWM installed on the Samsung update. The first 6 times I let the strat reboot, powered it down and then gave it the three finger squeeze. The 7th time I didn't let it reboot and just gave it the three finger squeeze as soon as it was unplugged from the usb port. I was lucky. I'm back to the original recovery screen after shutdown and power-up. LOL....At least, I got SU installed and the phone is rooted again. 53 mb of bloatware is bye-bye.

Only Heimdall 1.3.1 and Odin3 v1.83 have ever worked for me. I did use the 1.3.2 driver installer zadig.exe. The zadig from 1.3.1 didn't install or show winusb aka gadget driver. I used the samsung uninstall in 'c:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers' as device manager didn't keep the originaI samsung driver from being reinstalled. I just started on this trip Monday after seeing there was a way of resetting the counter. And of course, as soon as I rooted, I received notification of the update. Jeez. But with the excellent guidance from everybody here, I made it through with minimal hiccups...
Thank you everyone 8)


dxander1337 said:


> Be sure to use version 1.3.1, and NOT version 1.3.2 of Heimdall. 1.3.2 doesnt play nice with the strat for most people.


caveman90: The link to returning an EI2 strat back to stock is in message #97 of this thread.


----------



## rabidgoldfish

tufur said:


> After 7 tries, I finially got CWM installed on the Samsung update. The first 6 times I let the strat reboot, powered it down and then gave it the three finger squeeze. The 7th time I didn't let it reboot and just gave it the three finger squeeze as soon as it was unplugged from the usb port. I was lucky. I'm back to the original recovery screen after shutdown and power-up. LOL....At least, I got SU installed and the phone is rooted again. 53 mb of bloatware is bye-bye.
> 
> Only Heimdall 1.3.1 and Odin3 v1.83 have ever worked for me. I did use the 1.3.2 driver installer zadig.exe. The zadig from 1.3.1 didn't install or show winusb aka gadget driver. I used the samsung uninstall in 'c:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\USB Drivers' as device manager didn't keep the originaI samsung driver from being reinstalled. I just started on this trip Monday after seeing there was a way of resetting the counter. And of course, as soon as I rooted, I received notification of the update. Jeez. But with the excellent guidance from everybody here, I made it through with minimal hiccups...
> Thank you everyone 8)
> 
> caveman90: The link to returning an EI2 strat back to stock is in message #97 of this thread.


you steps worked for me but my phone doesnt keep root


----------



## acejavelin

rabidgoldfish said:


> you steps worked for me but my phone doesnt keep root


Wait... Doesn't KEEP root? So you would copy the SU 3.0.7-efghi zip file to your sdcard, boot into recovery, mount /system (so it shows 'unmount /system' in mounts), install ZIP file, reboot and you have root and could execute something that requires root properly, then it would disappear, assuming on a reboot? Would just the su bunary disappear, or the entire Superuser application? BTW, I am not questioning you, just want to make sure I have the story straight with details.


----------



## tufur

That is what I was doing. I forgot to mount the '/system' before doing the 'install from sdcard.' SU is staying alive. Thank you 8) CWM_recovery.bin is still being replaced. I found two files in the upgrade and on my phone that are not in the original EI2 image, a script "install-recovery.sh" in /system/etc and a binary file called "recovery-from-boot.p" in /system.


acejavelin said:


> Wait... Doesn't KEEP root? So you would copy the SU 3.0.7-efghi zip file to your sdcard, boot into recovery, mount /system (so it shows 'unmount /system' in mounts), install ZIP file, reboot and you have root and could execute something that requires root properly, then it would disappear, assuming on a reboot? Would just the su bunary disappear, or the entire Superuser application? BTW, I am not questioning you, just want to make sure I have the story straight with details.


----------



## acejavelin

tufur said:


> That is what I was doing. I forgot to mount the '/system' before doing the 'install from sdcard.' SU is staying alive. Thank you 8) CWM_recovery.bin is still being replaced. I found two files in the upgrade and on my phone that are not in the original EI2 image, a script "install-recovery.sh" in /system/etc and a binary file called "recovery-from-boot.p" in /system.


OK, good, glad root is sticking around now, never know about Samsung, they will occasionally plug holes for this stuff but that mounting of /system catches people all the time, easy to forget.

Once the new recovery is installed, all you should need to do is replace it with CWM Recovery again... This is no different than most other devices updates, the bootloader gets replaced, then you just flash the custom recovery again, just went through it with Amon Ra on the Rezound too.


----------



## dwitherell

You'll want to delete or add .bak or set permissions to 000 (doesn't matter what you choose) to the /system/etc/install-recovery.sh file, otherwise recovery will be continually overwritten by stock.


----------



## Skylinez

Hey, I was wondering if I should go stock and get the update or just stay on Tweaked 2.1.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rabidgoldfish

tufur said:


> That is what I was doing. I forgot to mount the '/system' before doing the 'install from sdcard.' SU is staying alive. Thank you 8) CWM_recovery.bin is still being replaced. I found two files in the upgrade and on my phone that are not in the original EI2 image, a script "install-recovery.sh" in /system/etc and a binary file called "recovery-from-boot.p" in /system.


i have a stable root now. i am pretty sure i mounted when i was doing this. any how i did the recovery trick. and re-flashed the superuser.zip. and i have root again. dont know what i did wrong the first time... i would love to have CWMrecovery stay on my phone and not have stardard after a reboot. but i will take what i can get.


----------



## rabidgoldfish

dwitherell said:


> You'll want to delete or add .bak or set permissions to 000 (doesn't matter what you choose) to the /system/etc/install-recovery.sh file, otherwise recovery will be continually overwritten by stock.


i have tried this... in both linda and astro. i keep getting a error fail when trying to change the extention. root check basic verfied that i have root access. and other apps that ask for root get a prompt from superuser to grant access... is there another file manager i should try or should i download a terminal emulator?


----------



## dwitherell

rabidgoldfish said:


> i have tried this... in both linda and astro. i keep getting a error fail when trying to change the extention. root check basic verfied that i have root access. and other apps that ask for root get a prompt from superuser to grant access... is there another file manager i should try or should i download a terminal emulator?


I'd recommend the latter anyway really, its pretty handy. Then su, then rm /system/etc/install-recovery.sh (or mv to .bak, or chmod 000, etc). Actually I usually take care of it via adb while in recovery before/after flashing Superuser.


----------



## PowerWolve

I used the stock recovery rom solution as a few others have mentioned here. So now that I'm on stock, I figured I would have had no problem updating the phone. However, I go to "Settings -> About phone -> System updates", and says my phone is up to date. WTF? Before I was getting constant reminders to update my phone. Am I missing something here? Do I just need to be patient and wait for the phone to re-find the update again?

I would be extremely grateful to whomever has the time to write out, step by step, how to update a rooted phone to the newest software (i.e. removing root, all software (such as superuser), getting back to stock, updating, getting back root, etc.))


----------



## djphrost

this might need it's own thread, but anyone got any screens from OTA update yet?


----------



## tufur

I still lose SU functionality after power down and reboot with the new update. ES file explorer says it gains su power and mounts /system as writable, but I am unable to change permissions in order to rename a file. Titanium Backup goes out to lunch. It never gains superuser rights. So, after sleeping on it, I understand the OS security Verizon\Samsung is trying to keep in place. I am now an ADB kinda guy. I installed the google sdk and have been playing with it. It is so much nicer to work on the desktop than the phone. And the sdk puts me where I wanted to be with my phone...Total control and max security?


acejavelin said:


> OK, good, glad root is sticking around now, never know about Samsung, they will occasionally plug holes for this stuff but that mounting of /system catches people all the time, easy to forget.
> 
> Once the new recovery is installed, all you should need to do is replace it with CWM Recovery again... This is no different than most other devices updates, the bootloader gets replaced, then you just flash the custom recovery again, just went through it with Amon Ra on the Rezound too.


----------



## rabidgoldfish

PowerWolve said:


> I used the stock recovery rom solution as a few others have mentioned here. So now that I'm on stock, I figured I would have had no problem updating the phone. However, I go to "Settings -> About phone -> System updates", and says my phone is up to date. WTF? Before I was getting constant reminders to update my phone. Am I missing something here? Do I just need to be patient and wait for the phone to re-find the update again?
> 
> I would be extremely grateful to whomever has the time to write out, step by step, how to update a rooted phone to the newest software (i.e. removing root, all software (such as superuser), getting back to stock, updating, getting back root, etc.))


i had to do a nandroid restore that a made right after i had CWM installed, that romoved root for me. after that i removed CWM there is a guid somewhere in this thread. and then the magical system up date came along. i am assuming after i did the nandroid restore. i did my up date. and now i am have a heck of a time keeping CWM recovery. to stick.


----------



## rabidgoldfish

dwitherell said:


> You'll want to delete or add .bak or set permissions to 000 (doesn't matter what you choose) to the /system/etc/install-recovery.sh file, otherwise recovery will be continually overwritten by stock.


cool beans that did the trick. thanks so very much.


----------



## dxander1337

This thread is so far off topic. Dwitherell, you might want to start a new topic when you find a breakthrough, so people can find it


----------



## dwitherell

dxander1337 said:


> This thread is so far off topic. Dwitherell, you might want to start a new topic when you find a breakthrough, so people can find it


Lol - well, it's not a breakthrough, but for those wanting an easy way to get to ff1 there is now a stock bloated deodexed rooted busyboxed variety posted *here*. One word of caution - if you unfortunately do not have EI2 modems, you will not at present be able to update to FF1 modems - and this will most likely result in FF1-based roms not reporting signal strength (bars) accurately. The post also has the stock ff1 kernel as well as a flashable zip that will just update modems - but from EI2 ONLY! The flipside of what I just said now becomes relevant - you will most likely get inaccurate (or even no) reported signal strength if you are on an EI2-based rom and using ff1 modems. I just want to make sure people are clear on that and threads don't get flooded with "no signal" posts.

It will take me a bit (I'm rather busy currently) to get Tweaked updated... but it's in the works  At least now people can get to ff1 a bit easier than the OTA route.


----------



## p_025

And... For those of us who went and flashed EH2 like geniuses?


----------



## dwitherell

p_025 said:


> And... For those of us who went and flashed EH2 like geniuses?


You can hope for a full leak (either ei2 or ff1), but other than that... I've got nothing currently. Sorry :-(


----------



## kevincat3556

I CAN GET A NANDROID!


----------



## p_025

I believe, unless that nandroid includes a modem image, us EH2ers are fucked. I'm really getting irritated with this garbage.


----------



## kevincat3556

lol


----------



## hking0036

I wish the best to all strat users, but I just got a new gs3. Lucky i was still In my 30 days.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## PowerWolve

dwitherell said:


> Lol - well, it's not a breakthrough, but for those wanting an easy way to get to ff1 there is now a stock bloated deodexed rooted busyboxed variety posted *here*. One word of caution - if you unfortunately do not have EI2 modems, you will not at present be able to update to FF1 modems - and this will most likely result in FF1-based roms not reporting signal strength (bars) accurately. The post also has the stock ff1 kernel as well as a flashable zip that will just update modems - but from EI2 ONLY! The flipside of what I just said now becomes relevant - you will most likely get inaccurate (or even no) reported signal strength if you are on an EI2-based rom and using ff1 modems. I just want to make sure people are clear on that and threads don't get flooded with "no signal" posts.


Alright, I'm slightly confused here. I understand the part about if you don't have EI2, then you can't update to the FF1 modem (or at least the signal strength will not be shown correctly.) But if we DO have EI2, then we can update. Now here's where I get confused. If we run just the modem update on EI2, then from what I understand from your post is that the signal strength will still show up incorrectly? But if we flash the FF1 kernel, only then will we get accurate signal strength from the update?

Thanks much for the clarification, I appreciate all the effort everyone is putting into this.


----------



## dwitherell

PowerWolve said:


> Alright, I'm slightly confused here. I understand the part about if you don't have EI2, then you can't update to the FF1 modem (or at least the signal strength will not be shown correctly.) But if we DO have EI2, then we can update. Now here's where I get confused. If we run just the modem update on EI2, then from what I understand from your post is that the signal strength will still show up incorrectly? But if we flash the FF1 kernel, only then will we get accurate signal strength from the update?
> 
> Thanks much for the clarification, I appreciate all the effort everyone is putting into this.


The ff1 modems will only report correctly on an ff1-based rom. The kernel could have influence on wifi (I've seen it in the past where rom and kernel have to be same version to work correctly) but I don't think it affects modem signal strength reporting.


----------



## dxander1337

Is there any way to make the update NOT try to install ff1? So eh2 users can update to get the newer features/looks if they wish? Or perhaps a custom rom that will work for eh2? I would like the new features of the update, even if I cant update the modem.


----------



## dhchiang

I applied the update anyway. I have the features, but wifi doesn't seem to work and gps is shoddy. If it's shot, it shot. Fortunately, I have unlimited data, so, I am now making the most of it.


----------



## dwitherell

dxander1337 said:


> Is there any way to make the update NOT try to install ff1? So eh2 users can update to get the newer features/looks if they wish? Or perhaps a custom rom that will work for eh2? I would like the new features of the update, even if I cant update the modem.


You can flash the ff1 ROM and kernel posted to get close - you'll just be missing the modems so signal strength will not be reported correctly.


----------



## dxander1337

dhchiang said:


> I applied the update anyway. I have the features, but wifi doesn't seem to work and gps is shoddy. If it's shot, it shot. Fortunately, I have unlimited data, so, I am now making the most of it.


Were you on EH2?


----------



## dhchiang

I was. What happened with the FF1 update (without the separate kernel) was that wifi and GPS did not work. Both would appear to turn on, and then turn themselves off. The camera also did not work. It would open, but when I tried to take a picture, it would say "warning:" camera not working or something like that. Bluetooth also seemed to work. So, I did a wipe and went back to EH2. Everything works, so, I think I will just have to live with it... Unless some one figures out a way to get the modems updated. Anyway, I got to see the features.. The new lock screen is so so. I think easier to unlock, even by accident. The call pickup screen is not that different functionally. I only want to know if people with FF1 update see better wifi and data connectivity. Mine was really quite bad with EI2. EH2 seems okay. Anyone on EK1? How is that?


----------



## dwitherell

dhchiang said:


> I was. What happened with the FF1 update (without the separate kernel) was that wifi and GPS did not work...


Did you try ff1 with the ff1 kernel? I would imagine those issues would go away then, as I doubt modems are directly connected w/ wifi/gps/camera.


----------



## hwertz

dhchiang said:


> I only want to know if people with FF1 update see better wifi and data connectivity. Mine was really quite bad with EI2. EH2 seems okay. Anyone on EK1? How is that?


wifi seems the same, just with traffic arrows like cellular data has. With EI2 I didn't have any complaints either... my d2g had a little higher wifi range but it'd heat like a spacfe heater when I ran the wifi hard and the strat doesn't.

Cellular? I never ran EH2 but FF1 is a vaaaaaaaast improvement over EI2. 4G and 3G stay up indefinitely, I've seen a few drops during my recent road trip but these are areas where data dropped on my previous phones too... vzw just didn't bother implementing proper handoffs in a few places. in eastern pa i had some drops with foxfi, but did with my old phone too, and my aircard before that. I have an iptables rule (too drop invalid packets)that fixes that. i'll post it when I'm home, if you can't wait it's inbthe discussion for bug #300 for wifi tether. i only saw a minute of 1x but that worked too.


----------



## jesta192

I'm actually struggling with losing Internet connectivity periodically with FF1. It still reports a connection, but most Internet related apps stall when I try to use them. This happens with both 3G/4G and WiFi ironically.

At this point, I think the problem is either the connection going into standby and having trouble resuming, or something to do with IPv4/IPv6 configuration. Anyone else seeing this at all?


----------



## brickbeats

I flashed the ff1 rom and kernel over my eh2 modem/ei2 rom, everything seems ok except for the signal strength report (camera, wifi, 3&4g, etc)


----------



## JonathanPD81293

Hello everybody! I'm new here and i need some help

Long story short, I have rooted, and unrooted my device, but went back to EH2 ODIN Stock and not EI2 Stock. Im itching for this update, and have gone back to the EI2 kernel and rom, and downloaded the update and tryed to apply it in CWN recovery but it constintly fails. Im aware that going from EH2 to EI2 cant be 'completly' done because of something to do with the radios, is it safe to say then i totally out of luck? anything else i can do? I WANT STOCK! LOL


----------



## acejavelin

JonathanPD81293 said:


> Hello everybody! I'm new here and i need some help
> 
> Long story short, I have rooted, and unrooted my device, but went back to EH2 ODIN Stock and not EI2 Stock. Im itching for this update, and have gone back to the EI2 kernel and rom, and downloaded the update and tryed to apply it in CWN recovery but it constintly fails. Im aware that going from EH2 to EI2 cant be 'completly' done because of something to do with the radios, is it safe to say then i totally out of luck? anything else i can do? I WANT STOCK! LOL


As of today, there is no way to get back to 100% stock. The fact they you installed the EH2 ROM has likely destroyed any chance of returning to EI2 or updating to FF1 ROM, so yes, it is safe to say you are out of luck... Best to hope that the phone is usable and "stockish" enough, then something goes wrong and you need a warranty replacement. Or bug Samsung for a full ODIN image of EI2 or FF1.


----------



## brickbeats

wow, people really don't read the whole topic or postings before asking questions do they??


----------



## PowerWolve

I have upgraded to FF1 using the techniques mentioned in this thread (I was going to quote the specific post, but I think it's gone now), and everything seems cool, EXCEPT Wifi is not working for me. 3G/4G works fine, but for some reason I cannot search anything over the web over wifi. I'm connected to the same home network as always, so I know that's not the issue. And some apps work ok over wifi (Reddit) but others don't (gmail and browsers don't). The arrows appear under the wifi signal like they should, but disappear within half a second. This happens forever, and the page never loads. Any ideas with what happened?


----------



## JonathanPD81293

is it really possible to recieve an image from samsung?


----------



## acejavelin

PowerWolve said:


> I have upgraded to FF1 using the techniques mentioned in this thread (I was going to quote the specific post, but I think it's gone now), and everything seems cool, EXCEPT Wifi is not working for me. 3G/4G works fine, but for some reason I cannot search anything over the web over wifi. I'm connected to the same home network as always, so I know that's not the issue. And some apps work ok over wifi (Reddit) but others don't (gmail and browsers don't). The arrows appear under the wifi signal like they should, but disappear within half a second. This happens forever, and the page never loads. Any ideas with what happened?


Check the settings in your phone in WiFi settings for a Proxy address and remove it, I don't know why but sometimes when flashing a ROM on the Strat that field tends to get filled in somehow, causing some apps to work and others not too over WiFi.


----------



## dhchiang

so for those on eh2 that flashed both kernel and system... everything seems to work except signal strength meters? is signal strength actually better? worse? unknown? if it okay maybe i can try again... but i have no desire to wipe data and reinstall everything... camera wifi gps worked? wif so, i guess i should have just tried updating kernel. will nandroid backup my apps and settings too? i know, noob question..


----------



## brickbeats

Yes, the signal is good from what i can tell. Cam, hps, wifi worked for me

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PowerWolve

acejavelin said:


> Check the settings in your phone in WiFi settings for a Proxy address and remove it, I don't know why but sometimes when flashing a ROM on the Strat that field tends to get filled in somehow, causing some apps to work and others not too over WiFi.


Wow, thank you so much! For some reason, "wifi_sleep_policy" was filled in for Proxy, and Port had something similar filled in. I cleared both, and now I can search google and such using the browser. Thanks again!


----------



## lecapitan

So are you guys flashing stuff coming from tweaked? Is it basically the OTA? Seems like the only problem is the connection meters right.

Did we ever get a guide to go back to stock to apply the OTA? Is this the better route? Can we still root after doing this method?

Sorry for all the questions and thanks in advance.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

dhchiang said:


> so for those on eh2 that flashed both kernel and system... everything seems to work except signal strength meters? is signal strength actually better? worse? unknown? if it okay maybe i can try again... but i have no desire to wipe data and reinstall everything... camera wifi gps worked? wif so, i guess i should have just tried updating kernel. will nandroid backup my apps and settings too? i know, noob question..


Nandroid is an image for restoring and backs up your current state, that includes apps. As far as your other questions go, no clue. My wife is stuck on eh2 because of faulty restoration methods. First time I've never been able to get a phone on an ota path or at the very least, flash new modems. This phone is dead lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## John728

If I apply the update, will I be able to reinstall Tweaked?
Can I stop the update reminders without installing the update?


----------



## Crystawth

if you are on stock, and you install the update, you CAN install tweaked.

However signal strength may not show correctly, and there "COULD" be other things that don't operate right. Dwitherell is working on an FF1 Release of tweaked, but it's a few weeks away.


----------



## bluepinner

I unrooted my phone and installed the update. Now im stuck in a boot loop. Any one have any ideas what I could do?


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

bluepinner said:


> I unrooted my phone and installed the update. Now im stuck in a boot loop. Any one have any ideas what I could do?


Wipe data and cache.


----------



## bluepinner

I tried wiping data and cache. no good. Can I use the root method to recover it?


----------



## daventodd

bluepinner said:


> I tried wiping data and cache. no good. Can I use the root method to recover it?


I'm going to go out on a limb and say that you didn't "mount /system" when you flashed the update? If you did, I have no advice otherwise.


----------



## bluepinner

The update was an OTA. It rebooted, installed update, then rebooted again. now boot loop.


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

bluepinner said:


> The update was an OTA. It rebooted, installed update, then rebooted again. now boot loop.


You can Odin recovery and try a full wip of everything to see what happens.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## brickbeats

Fyi= ff1 kills unified search, but is easily fixed by installing Google search from ei2

Sent from my gt-i9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PhantomZwei

I have been trying to do this update for a few hours now. I restored from a backup with CWM to stock, then flashed over stock kernal..still get android guy with an exclamation mark. I'm thinking just to wait to install it unless there is some "major" changes.


----------



## timskyline86

Does anyone know how to, on a Gtalk Voice Chat call, switch it from speakerphone to the earpiece?


----------



## acejavelin

PhantomZwei said:


> I have been trying to do this update for a few hours now. I restored from a backup with CWM to stock, then flashed over stock kernal..still get android guy with an exclamation mark. I'm thinking just to wait to install it unless there is some "major" changes.


You have to get rid of CWM Recovery as well, and return to the stock recovery or it won't work.


----------



## lecapitan

brickbeats said:


> wow, people really don't read the whole topic or postings before asking questions do they??


20 pages of misinformation? Way to add something useful.


----------



## djphrost

lol, finnaly got the update on wife's stock and haven't unrooted mine yet. want to play around and give a bit of time.


----------



## daventodd

I think that the system update was given area-wise. My friends and I just got the update and we all received our phones at different times..


----------



## Crystawth

My girl received the update prompt 3 weeks before me. And we live in the same house


----------



## daventodd

Crystawth said:


> My girl received the update prompt 3 weeks before me. And we live in the same house


Huh, well it was just a theory. Haha


----------



## bluepinner

Anyone else think the radios are garbage? I had better speeds on the old ones.


----------



## PowerWolve

It's sort of weird, mine work better, but they don't...perhaps I should explain. Mine are much better connected than before (i.e. no breaks, instant connection) but it seems like the actual connection SPEED is slower. I don't really know what to think of it. I'm much less frustrated with the internet now that I have a reliable connection, but it seems like everything takes forever to download.


----------



## caveman90

PowerWolve said:


> It's sort of weird, mine work better, but they don't...perhaps I should explain. Mine are much better connected than before (i.e. no breaks, instant connection) but it seems like the actual connection SPEED is slower. I don't really know what to think of it. I'm much less frustrated with the internet now that I have a reliable connection, but it seems like everything takes forever to download.


I agree that sometimes web pages take a long time to load but not all the time. I use dolphin browser and like it because it loads like a regular web page instead of mobile, I hate mobile web pages. I am not sure if some of my problems with slow pages comes from dolphin. anyway I will say the old radios had upload speeds on 4G around 70K and now it is more like 700K, so that is a major improvement. Anyway I cant complain, but my battery will be really excited to see tweaked back, and so will I.


----------



## daventodd

caveman90 said:


> I agree that sometimes web pages take a long time to load but not all the time. I use dolphin browser and like it because it loads like a regular web page instead of mobile, I hate mobile web pages. I am not sure if some of my problems with slow pages comes from dolphin. anyway I will say the old radios had upload speeds on 4G around 70K and now it is more like 700K, so that is a major improvement. Anyway I cant complain, but my battery will be really excited to see tweaked back, and so will I.


Same for me. I just had to get a loner LG Lucid (I dropped my Strat and the screen fell completely out) and the speeds on this phone are much slower. The FF1 update is far better than this phone yet, this isn't the best 4G phone.


----------



## Crystawth

700K? Sounds a bit in line with my speed.


----------



## daventodd

Crystawth said:


> 700K? Sounds a bit in line with my speed.


Holy megabytes batman! I live in Savannah near a new 4G tower and only get 20 down and 15 up. Great speeds though


----------



## Crystawth

I am 25 miles out of Florence, SC They only recently enabled 4g there.. but it reaches to where I'm at. =)


----------



## daventodd

Crystawth said:


> I am 25 miles out of Florence, SC They only recently enabled 4g there.. but it reaches to where I'm at. =)


Nice, I was at the Best Buy there yesterday to get a replacement for my broken Strat.


----------



## lecapitan

daventodd said:


> I ... onlyget 20 down and 15 up. Great speeds though


Only...


----------



## dhchiang

i am getting ripped off. 2282kbpsdown, 215kbps ups. 1st try. 5060kpbs down... 2nd try... 1842kbps up. 3rd try 4221k down, 795k up... lame.. best so far... by the window.. 6.8mbps up/down...

update... tried at work and got as high as 14mbps down 12.5mbps up. but facebook and things still seem sluggish...

after a factory reset or two, and reflash... it works much better.. as much as 20 mpbs up and down and things are faster... facebook still blows, but that's because it blows.


----------



## Crystawth

dhchiang said:


> i am getting ripped off. 2282kbpsdown, 215kbps ups. 1st try. 5060kpbs down... 2nd try... 1842kbps up. 3rd try 4221k down, 795k up... lame.. best so far... by the window.. 6.8mbps up/down...


You must be on the very edge of coverage for lower speeds like that.


----------



## acejavelin

dhchiang said:


> i am getting ripped off. 2282kbpsdown, 215kbps ups. 1st try. 5060kpbs down... 2nd try... 1842kbps up. 3rd try 4221k down, 795k up... lame.. best so far... by the window.. 6.8mbps up/down...


Your speeds (and thier variance) seem to indicate you are either using an unstable server to test with (Speedtest doesn't always pick the best server, just the closest) or your signal strength is low. Try installing Network Signal Info and see what kind of signal you are getting if in doubt.

Speedtest to a pretty fast server in Moorhead, MN, about 200 miles from me, signal strength on my end at -66 dBm:


----------



## Crystawth

acejavelin said:


> Your speeds (and thier variance) seem to indicate you are either using an unstable server to test with (Speedtest doesn't always pick the best server, just the closest) or your signal strength is low. Try installing Network Signal Info and see what kind of signal you are getting if in doubt.
> 
> Speedtest to a pretty fast server in Moorhead, MN, about 200 miles from me, signal strength on my end at -66 dBm:


nice. i got my speed from connecting to nashville, TN


----------



## joepits

Here's how I now have a post OTA rooted stratosphere FYI:

flashed back to stock EI2 with the thread on here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22379-rom-stock-ei2-recovery/

let it update to the OTA

reboot into download mode and flash CWM

boot into CWM before you boot into the main because installer sh kept overwriting the recovery
so CWM worked the first time only

so in there I got into adb and rm'd the install-recovery.sh from /system/etc
and also applied the superuser.zip

now everything works.

just FYI in case this helps someone.


----------



## dishwater63

I rooted my wife's strat a while ago when we first got the phone. I didn't flash any roms, all I wanted was root. Now after reading this entire thread, I'm still unsure as to what steps I need to take to update the phone. I know there's a problem with having either EI2 or EH2, but how do I check which one I have?


----------



## lecapitan

joepits said:


> I rooted my wife's strat a while ago when we first got the phone. I didn't flash any roms, all I wanted was root. Now after reading this entire thread, I'm still unsure as to what steps I need to take to update the phone. I know there's a problem with having either EI2 or EH2, but how do I check which one I have?


Go to your phone's settings and then scroll to the About Phone option. You can scroll down in that menu and look at the kernel version.


----------



## daventodd

dishwater63 said:


> I rooted my wife's strat a while ago when we first got the phone. I didn't flash any roms, all I wanted was root. Now after reading this entire thread, I'm still unsure as to what steps I need to take to update the phone. I know there's a problem with having either EI2 or EH2, but how do I check which one I have?


Go into "Settings" then go into "About Phone". Under your Android version, look for either EI2 or EH2 at the end of the kernel/build number. (Currently I don't have the Strat as mine broke and I'm waiting for my replacement.)


----------



## dishwater63

daventodd said:


> Go into "Settings" then go into "About Phone". Under your Android version, look for either EI2 or EH2 at the end of the kernel/build number. (Currently I don't have the Strat as mine broke and I'm waiting for my replacement.)


I'm an idiot! I went into "About Phone" last night and didn't even see the Kernel Version. Doh! Anyway, the phone is on EI2. According to the previous 22 pages, this sounds like a good thing. I can just flash back to stock, pull the update, then re-root?


----------



## daventodd

dishwater63 said:


> I'm an idiot! I went into "About Phone" last night and didn't even see the Kernel Version. Doh! Anyway, the phone is on EI2. According to the previous 22 pages, this sounds like a good thing. I can just flash back to stock, pull the update, then re-root?


If you have removed any of the stock apps, the update won't flash. You can use the stock EI2 recovery ROM to restore to stock EI2 then take the update, if you've removed some apps.


----------



## joepits

lecapitan said:


> Does this method have issues with the signal strength meter? I am already on EI2 and this sounds promising.


I don't know. I have 2 bars which I probably should have more since I'm right in an urban area. Don't know what I had before.


----------



## daventodd

joepits said:


> I don't know. I have 2 bars which I probably should have more since I'm right in an urban area. Don't know what I had before.


If you update through the OTA update, you should have little to no problems. Personally, I had to get a new Strat because of no signal whatsoever, anywhere, after I flashed the modem updater. (Not blaming anyone, it was most likely a hardware failure.) When I get my replacement Strat, I'll update through the OTA notification and see how that goes.


----------



## dishwater63

daventodd said:


> If you have removed any of the stock apps, the update won't flash. You can use the stock EI2 recovery ROM to restore to stock EI2 then take the update, if you've removed some apps.


Yeah, I definitely removed some apps. I'll follow this guide here:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22379-rom-stock-ei2-recovery/

Then I'll take update and hope all goes well. Thanks for the help!


----------



## caveman90

dishwater63 said:


> Yeah, I definitely removed some apps. I'll follow this guide here:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...k-ei2-recovery/
> 
> Then I'll take update and hope all goes well. Thanks for the help!


You can also use this ff1 rom, Kernal and modem updater posted here. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/33800-ff1stockcwmfull-deodexed-rooted-stock/
I am running it with no problems, just follow the instructions and flash the rom, kernal and modem updater


----------



## dishwater63

caveman90 said:


> You can also use this ff1 rom, Kernal and modem updater posted here. http://rootzwiki.com...d-rooted-stock/
> I am running it with no problems, just follow the instructions and flash the rom, kernal and modem updater


It's tempting, but i'm concerned with the inability to flash back to EI2 if problems arise. Thanks for the option, but I'll have to read more into it.


----------



## dwitherell

daventodd said:


> It's tempting, but i'm concerned with the inability to flash back to EI2 if problems arise. Thanks for the option, but I'll have to read more into it.


As long as you don't flash the modems, you can go back to EI2.


----------



## dishwater63

dwitherell said:


> As long as you don't flash the modems, you can go back to EI2.


How do I ensure I don't flash the modems? Sorry for all the questions, I don't mod phones often.


----------



## dwitherell

dishwater63 said:


> How do I ensure I don't flash the modems? Sorry for all the questions, I don't mod phones often.


No worries. Just don't take the OTA, don't flash the OTA update.zip, and don't flash the modem updater zip in CWM recovery. Those are about the only ways to update the modem.


----------



## dishwater63

dwitherell said:


> No worries. Just don't take the OTA, don't flash the OTA update.zip, and don't flash the modem updater zip in CWM recovery. Those are about the only ways to update the modem.


If I use the following guide, will I still receive the OTA notification? I would like to keep root if possible, but my main goal is to get rid of that constant update message.

rootzwiki.com/topic/33800-ff1stockcwmfull-deodexed-rooted-stock/


----------



## dishwater63

Is OTA Rootkeeper an option?


----------



## acejavelin

I don't know about OTA Rootkeeper, but Dwitherell made a updatestop.zip that can be flashed in CWM, it will stop the notifications, it tricks the updater into thinking it is already at FF1. Look at this thread post #704


----------



## jesta192

dwitherell said:


> No worries. Just don't take the OTA, don't flash the OTA update.zip, and don't flash the modem updater zip in CWM recovery. Those are about the only ways to update the modem.


Now, technically, not flashing the modems will cause the zero-bars signal meter problem right? Although it should only be visual.


----------



## dishwater63

acejavelin said:


> I don't know about OTA Rootkeeper, but Dwitherell made a updatestop.zip that can be flashed in CWM, it will stop the notifications, it tricks the updater into thinking it is already at FF1. Look at this thread post #704


Hey man, thanks for that. I heard about this, but didn't know where it was buried. I'll do this for now. Thanks!


----------



## caveman90

dwitherell said:


> As long as you don't flash the modems, you can go back to EI2.


just curious here, will it hurt to flash back to tweaked after doing the ff1 rom, kernel and modem updater. I realize the signal bars wont be true, but more importantly, will that help people who have connection problems or are they doomed once going to ff1 at least untill an update is released.


----------



## dwitherell

caveman90 said:


> just curious here, will it hurt to flash back to tweaked after doing the ff1 rom, kernel and modem updater. I realize the signal bars wont be true, but more importantly, will that help people who have connection problems or are they doomed once going to ff1 at least untill an update is released.


Maybe not "doomed" - but definitely stuck. I can't imagine the EI2 system to help all that much, but you never know.


----------

